# Tattoos and sex life



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

So just some Saturday morning thinking but...do you think there is a correlation between if a person has any tattoos and their interest in sex and their sexuality?

Of course not asking for any personal info but just your thoughts or experience.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Years ago I’d say the presence of a tat on a woman would at least say she’s most likely not been brainwashed by religious “sex is bad” indoctrination but these days they’re so trendy a tat could simply mean she’s looking to fit in to a particular crowd.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Are you thinking of getting a bad boy one?


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Tattoos is a deal breaker for me. I don't like them and I won't date them. Luckily I'm married, so I don't have to worry about them.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

There is no correlation.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

In my youth a woman with a tattoo was thought wild, maybe biker chick. A man had been in the slammer or military or both. These days everyone of both genders has them. They are meaningless. All of our descendants over 18 have them and those younger are looking forward to getting them.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Tattoos mean absolutely nothing anymore. It's now a head turner to see someone who doesn't have tattoos. I also have a feeling that tattoo removal will become a huge business within the next ten years. I see young adults with some of the dumbest tattoos. Recently saw a woman with a tattoo of the keebler elf on the back of her leg 😂. I have also seen Winnie the Pooh on arms, butterflies, skulls. We even have a nurse at my hospital that just got a solid print on both arms at the elbow extending about 3 inches in both ways 😱..... I have seen a lot of trends over the years, but the tattoo craze tops them as stupid on steroids 😂


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> have seen a lot of trends over the years, but the tattoo craze tops them as stupid on steroids 😂


I have always wondered about health impact, especially with “sleeves” covering a lot of area with lot of various ink colors.

The problems with implants didnt surface for years.


----------



## Twodecades (Apr 4, 2021)

I have a sizeable tattoo on my upper arm. It's theme has religious significance to me (and no, it is not a cross). I often do not show it in public, because I got it as a reminder for me, not for attention. I also got it as an adult woman and not a child. Having said that, if I had gotten a tattoo at 18, it likely would have been somewhere and something less significant.

I'm a bit of a social scientist, so I have found it funny to see how people interact with me when the tattoo is visible. I suspect some men (who do not look at the tattoo very closely or my wedding band) assume I would be more flirtatious and easier to bed than one without. People in general seem to be more at ease around me when they view it, though people my parents' age seem confused. Higher socio-economic groups (who likely look down on tattoos) tend to assume I am less educated, though I have an advanced degree. In those cases, I enjoy perplexing them by using big words. 🤣

Back to your question. My tattoo has no link to my sexuality. I have what would be considered very traditional sexual values, but ironically, my faith/theology have a lot to do with my positive view of sexuality. Meaning I like to have a lot and varied sex with my husband of nearly 20 years.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't like them, find them distracting. Sorry if that makes me an old fuddy duddy.
I also wonder how those who get them while they are young will feel about it as they age and things change. My nephew and his now ex-wife got matching ones when they married. Now he's stuck with it unless he wants to go through the painful and expensive process of removal. 
Plus lots of people get current pop culture tattoos. Britney Spears? Who was that grandma...


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

There's no correlation at all. Nonetheless, if I were single and dating tattoos are a deal breaker for me. I wouldn't date a woman with tattoos. 

To me, they look dirty and low life (even if the person is not), but that's how it comes across to my sensibilities. Plus in my opinion women that tattooed all over their body have some underlying problem within themselves.


----------



## Jimmysgirl (9 mo ago)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Tattoos mean absolutely nothing anymore. It's now a head turner to see someone who doesn't have tattoos.


I couldn't agree with this more. We live in the coolest era for girls like me, the ones who are different because they're in no way altered. The other thing I don't get is nipple rings. You can tell me you got them for you and not for attention but I'm not gonna believe you lol

As far as the original question, nope. My hubby is completely covered and his interest in sex is normal. I assume that when he was younger he probably was a higher drive kinda guy though so maybe there is a correlation for him, he's only gotten one tat since I've met him. So..I dunno. 
I think some guys get tats thinking they'll get more sex though. Maybe for some women that would work but not so much for me.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I think there is a correlation, but I don’t what it is…


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I always say, when this subject is brought up.......

When @Andy1001 gets one, I will get one!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It doesn't mean anything anymore because just about everyone gets a tattoo. It would make me want to turn the lights out if a man was covered with tattoos, for what that's worth, so that I could imagine that I was touching bare
skin.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It doesn't mean anything anymore because just about everyone gets a tattoo. It would make me want to turn the lights out if a man was covered with tattoos, for what that's worth, so that I could imagine that I was touching bare
> skin.


"Turns off lights"


----------



## Twodecades (Apr 4, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> I always say, when this subject is brought up.......
> 
> When @Andy1001 gets one, I will get one!


I cannot tell if you're being a bit of a troublemaker (or not) 🤣, but regardless, I generally enjoy your modern troubador, prosaic musings. 😊


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> "Turns off lights"


It's only if they have too many because if they just have a couple you can find some bare skin to focus on instead of whatever hideous creature they have tattooed.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

In Absentia said:


> Are you thinking of getting a bad boy one?


Ahhhh....NO! The needle thing (whatever its called) scares me! LOL


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

gr8ful1 said:


> Years ago I’d say the presence of a tat on a woman would at least say she’s most likely not been brainwashed by religious “sex is bad” indoctrination but these days they’re so trendy a tat could simply mean she’s looking to fit in to a particular crowd.


Interesting as I did see something on Google Scholar that was kind of along those lines. i.e. some people who got tattoos became more extroverted (or just wanted to highlight their extroversion) and some reported being more sexual than those that did not and some of the study related to an either religious or non-religious upbringing. A lot of variables and factor of course.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Interesting to hear some folks opinion on dating or being with someone with tattoos. Never really considered it from a dating or relationship perspective? I don't have any but have been around people (both male and female) who did since a young age (some guys I knew got them when they were 16) a few girls too which was very unique back in the 80s


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

And some of you have said either yourself or your significant other has tatts but has a normal interest in sex. It would be interesting to see if anyone says they or their SO has tatts and has a lower than normal interest in sex?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Interesting as I did see something on Google Scholar that was kind of along those lines. i.e. some people who got tattoos became more extroverted (or just wanted to highlight their extroversion) and some reported being more sexual than those that did not and some of the study related to an either religious or non-religious upbringing. A lot of variables and factor of course.


These days I guess everyone wants to think they're a rebel....and not just these days, but for the last 20 years.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> These days I guess everyone wants to think they're a rebel....and not just these days, but for the last 20 years.


Maybe the rebels now are those who go against the flow and dont get them😳


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> Maybe the rebels now are those who go against the flow and dont get them😳


That actually might be true as if I think about it, I probably know just as many people now that have a tattoo vs those that do not. And that ratio would be equal male vs female


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Tattoos mean absolutely nothing anymore. It's now a head turner to see someone who doesn't have tattoos. I also have a feeling that tattoo removal will become a huge business within the next ten years. I see young adults with some of the dumbest tattoos. Recently saw a woman with a tattoo of the keebler elf on the back of her leg 😂. I have also seen Winnie the Pooh on arms, butterflies, skulls. We even have a nurse at my hospital that just got a solid print on both arms at the elbow extending about 3 inches in both ways 😱..... I have seen a lot of trends over the years, but the tattoo craze tops them as stupid on steroids 😂


I saw a programme several years ago about the large numbers of people who were wanting tattoos removed. I would think its many more now.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> I saw a programme several years ago about the large numbers of people who were wanting tattoos removed. I would think its many more now.


Yeah especially if you got a spouse's name as a tatt and end up divorced!


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> The problems with implants didnt surface for years.


But they did stay out front and most people noticed.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> And some of you have said either yourself or your significant other has tatts but has a normal interest in sex. It would be interesting to see if anyone says they or their SO has tatts and has a lower than normal interest in sex?


I don’t think there’s a correlation there, honestly. Tattoos aren’t “forbidden” any more, they’re mainstream. They used to mean you were a Hell’s Angel, now they usually mean you make a killer port wine reduction. 😉😂. I don’t have any but most of my friends do, and trust me, they’re not sex fiends. My swinger friend doesn’t have any at all.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I like the port wine reduction example!!!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I like the port wine reduction example!!!


I wonder if that’s why I’m still struggling with mine, maybe I need a tattoo. 😉. My H hates them though, plus I understand they hurt. If I got one I’d get either a tiny octopus or a tiny flamingo. But I won’t, H would be furious and I’m already doing the Botox and face lift. Don’t want to get out over my skis. 😉 I will say though, “tramp stamps” I think are still correlated with, ahem, looseness. But maybe I’m just old.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> And some of you have said either yourself or your significant other has tatts but has a normal interest in sex. It would be interesting to see if anyone says they or their SO has tatts and has a lower than normal interest in sex?


That would be MY EX...he had a small tattoo, when we met and wanted to get more over our marriage and I told him please DON'T because I hate them. He always had a very low sex drive, and as far as I know he's not interested in being with any woman now (he's about to turn 60).

Conversely, I have NO tattoos and will never get any (except I will occasionally give myself a henna tattoo), I am NOT brainwashed by any religion, and have a very high sex drive.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> But they did stay out front and most people noticed.


I was skeptical at first, but I love my ladies implants! Me didn't ask her to get them either. She came to me and said she wanted them.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Yeah especially if you got a spouse's name as a tatt and end up divorced!


We both have a single tribute tat. No bearing on sex, or divorce for that matter.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I have no idea. 

We have a friend who has a lot of tattoos. He looks intimidating, but he's really a nice guy. I don't know about his sex life.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> That would be MY EX...he had a small tattoo,


Is "tattoo" a euphemism for something else?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I wonder if that’s why I’m still struggling with mine, maybe I need a tattoo. 😉. My H hates them though, plus I understand they hurt. If I got one I’d get either a tiny octopus or a tiny flamingo. But I won’t, H would be furious and I’m already doing the Botox and face lift. Don’t want to get out over my skis. 😉 I will say though, “tramp stamps” I think are still correlated with, ahem, looseness. But maybe I’m just old.


Oh, you're being too harsh. It's only because you have to pull your pants down and bend over for someone to see them! And of course, you want a lot of people so see them. Oh, wait....


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

White trash.

I should know.

No correlation to sexual ability, just visible conspicuous consumption.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't have any but admit to finding some I have seen on certain men...intriguing. It has to have some interest or artistic element though. If it's just sort of meh to look at, don't get one. Have considered getting some in the past to cover up some scarring but could never think of anything I wanted on me long enough to have it permanently tattooed onto myself.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Interesting as I did see something on Google Scholar that was kind of along those lines. i.e. some people who got tattoos became more extroverted (or just wanted to highlight their extroversion) and some reported being more sexual than those that did not and some of the study related to an either religious or non-religious upbringing. A lot of variables and factor of course.


So no correlation with anything in so many words. Some did this and some did that. Yeah, Google “Scholar”


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I dunno about the sex correlation but I've always hated tattoos and especially the tattoo culture. So many people think that getting the same basic tattoo everyone else has makes them look unique. It has the opposite effect.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

Well. I'm extremely shy and introverted, have a graduate degree and a 35 year career in a very conservative profession, don't drink, smoke or do drugs... yet I have three tattoos and a fourth booked. Waited until I was 40 to get my first so that was about 18 years of contemplation. Also incredibly needle-phobic but getting them done doesn't bother me (it's not the same as an injection or a blood draw). As for any sex correlation I probably fall into higher drive/lower kink on the spectrum so make of that what you will.


----------



## kad216 (8 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> I have always wondered about health impact, especially with “sleeves” covering a lot of area with lot of various ink colors.
> 
> The problems with implants didnt surface for years.


I looked into this a year or so ago because I was curious about potential toxins or heavy metals in tattoo ink, and sure enough, there are studies that show tattoo ink contains heavy metals and toxins that can in the be absorbed into the blood stream, lymph nodes, and throughout the body. I was curious about it because I know different elements create different colors in gemstones (like boron = blue) and wondered if that was true for tattoo ink. I don’t have tattoos and I have never personally been interested in them, but thought I would share that since you brought it up. 

I’ve also read a few studies that concluded breast implants contain heavy metals in the outer shell that can diffuse through the shell into the body, and some theorize it could be the cause of breast implant illness. 

Here is just one of the studies on tattoo ink: https://www.scirp.org/journal/paperinformation.aspx?paperid=79670


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I might get one, one day...


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Do you all remember how the Sunday comics used to come in color in the Sunday paper?

That's what people with tattoos remind me of - they look like they got wet and then rolled around in the color Sunday comics. 

It's just MY opinion, but there's nothing less attractive to me then seeing a beautiful bride with tattoos all over her back or arms. Ugh.

I was never a fan of tattoos even when I was much younger. I just don't find them classy at all and never even _considered_ getting one. If I need to "express" myself, I'll find a way to do that without mutilating my skin, thanks.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> I might get one, one day...


You dont mention your age. In my case they would need to use a skin stretcher to get an unwrinkled canvas for their artwork


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

My take is that for younger people, tattoos and piercings are just part of their wardrobe without any significance. Some of the sleeves and piercings are truly impressive. Their pain threshold must be enormous.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So just some Saturday morning thinking but...do you think there is a correlation between if a person has any tattoos and their interest in sex and their sexuality?
> 
> Of course not asking for any personal info but just your thoughts or experience.


Not necessarily.

In my case - I will never have them. My wife will not either. I like bare skin. It turns me ON.

Tattoos can turn me OFF instead.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Do you all remember how the Sunday comics used to come in color in the Sunday paper?
> 
> That's what people with tattoos remind me of - they look like they got wet and then rolled around in the color Sunday comics.
> 
> ...


OMG, I'm nearly ROFL. I see the comparison quite clearly now. I'll be LOL when I see anyone with a tattoo now. I'll picture them rolling around on the morning comics before heading out !!! LOLOL

Yes, it has always puzzled me as to why anyone would 'dirty' their skin with any type of tattoo, large or small. I even disliked those temporary kid's tattoos that my kids applied when they were younger. I made them clean them off at the end of the day before bed.

Ugh, I find them disgusting myself, and are definitely a turn off FOR ME. I like a woman that loves her skin natural and pristine. A few ear piercings are great, but I dislike other piercings in general.

As far as sex and tattoos go, I'm a very HIGH DESIRE sexual partner for the lady I love. I don't need no stinking tattoo to make me into a romeo !!! LOL


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Rus47 said:


> You dont mention your age. In my case they would need to use a skin stretcher to get an unwrinkled canvas for their artwork


I'm 59.... my skin is still good, unless i get an eczema flare up... But I was joking...


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

As everyone has stated, tattoos are about as common as bellybuttons these days/....Big spike of females being tattooed.

I have numerous tattoos,,,I started simply by wanting to cover up a nasty scar that always bothered me...Then came a tattoo to cover up a birthmark that, frankly, I was tired of people asking questions about it....Problems solved....I then proceeded to get a bunch more, because I like it...That does bring up a point about tattoos that perhaps many people don't understand or can't relate to...Not everyone was born with perfect skin...Some really suffer with a variety of issues that can easily be dealt with by tattooing...Even women who have had mastectomies are getting reconstruction with tattooed on nipples...Its not ideal, but a lot better than the alternative...

Anyway, as for the topic, I think its a complete fallacy that women are more prone to be trashy because they have tattoos...same for men...Trashy people are trashy people...Tattoos don't make them any more so..

I happen to like women that are tattooed...it shows that they are a bit edgy, and not needing to necessarily conform to any agenda set forth by the so called masses...I do cringe though when I see poorly done work, and there is a lot of it out there...A tattoo artist that just does whatever the client wants is no artist...He/she is a hack...Real artists work with you and advise you, to create images that are both appealing, unique and blend harmoniously with your look....This is a lifelong commitment...unfortunately a lot of ugly ink out there these days...


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So just some Saturday morning thinking but...do you think there is a correlation between if a person has any tattoos and their interest in sex and their sexuality?
> 
> Of course not asking for any personal info but just your thoughts or experience.


Nah, they're too common. You'd be surprised how many people have tattoos. I don't have any myself, and while my bf has one, it's covered. It's not something he advertised and I didn't see it until we were intimate. He didn't do it to be sexy, he's not a man who puts everything on display.

I don't think it has anything to do with how sexual anyone is. Maybe perception? But then people get tattoos for different reasons. I've noticed the ones who tend to have personal eeasons don't have them on display.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I love sleeves on women but would not get it done myself. I have three, have a high sex drive and am somewhat on the kinky side but I’d still be kinky without my tattoos.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Not said:


> I love sleeves on women but would not get it done myself. I have three, have a high sex drive and am somewhat on the kinky side but I’d still be kinky without my tattoos.


Ahhh, but thats what I am getting at and some of what I read in the academic journals. You say you would be kinky anyway BUT do the kinkiness and tattoos go hand in hand? Rhetorical question of course but some would say they might.

In contrast, anyone who might state they are not kinky and claim to be reserved or conservative (not politically conservative but in other ways), would maybe not be someone that would ever get a tatt?

Just thinking out loud but thats what I was thinking about with my original post.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

There might be. The tat across the top of the checks were referred to as a tramp stamp some how. I have heard guys use this term several times going back many years.

I am not saying it’s right. Guys talk and they really don’t care about the girls they use.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

The German term for a tramp stamp literally translates as "ass antlers". I kinda like it, but it is certainly not a term of endearment.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So just some Saturday morning thinking but...do you think there is a correlation between if a person has any tattoos and their interest in sex and their sexuality?
> 
> Of course not asking for any personal info but just your thoughts or experience.


Correlation with crime, promiscuity, and impulsive behavior in general since tattoos are usually gotten with little foresight. In other words they are a red flag.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

BruceBanner said:


> Correlation with crime, promiscuity, and impulsive behavior in general since tattoos are usually gotten with little foresight. In other words they are a red flag.


Weird, most people I know with tattoos have to book out weeks or months in advance for an appointment. It isn’t exactly impulsive if you need to plan it out that far. Seems like you don’t actually have any real life knowledge about the subject.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Bluesclues said:


> Weird, most people I know with tattoos have to book out weeks or months in advance for an appointment. It isn’t exactly impulsive if you need to plan it out that far. Seems like you don’t actually have any real life knowledge about the subject.



True....

While I have no doubt that some people have gotten the tattoo from the sleazy guy on the boardwalk. (maybe they don't even do that anymore), most I, would think, twist and wrangle with themselves for months trying to get the right image in the right spot...Its not really all that impulsive...Not that I have seen, and yes, as you said, most of the more in demand artists have waiting lists that are several months long...


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Bluesclues said:


> Weird, most people I know with tattoos have to book out weeks or months in advance for an appointment. It isn’t exactly impulsive if you need to plan it out that far. Seems like you don’t actually have any real life knowledge about the subject.


Yeah the number of “impulse” tattoos is pretty low. They’re expensive and most people spend a lot of time figuring out what they want. I don’t think it’s something people do on drunken dares any more.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

That said, bad decisions don’t need to be impulsive ones. I planned and saved for months for my one tattoo when I was 23. I got a tribal thing in my ankle - loved it at the time and 27 years later I hate it. I forget I have it and will catch it in the mirror of a dressing room in a store and think I have a horrible bruise until it dawns on me it is that stupid tattoo. Had zero impact on my sex life (just ask my first husband)


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> BUT do the kinkiness and tattoos go hand in hand?


Not for us.

Since I even though we're somewhat kinky, we don't have any tattoos at all and don't want any either.

That said, if you re looking for women who are a bit more sexually adventurous, maybe you might consider getting to know a librarian.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Tattoos are disgusting. Total turn off.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Personal said:


> All of that said, if you re looking for women who are a bit more sexually adventurous, maybe you should consider getting to know some Librarians.


Reminds me of Marian Paroo ( the Librarian ) in "The Music Man".


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

[


FloridaGuy1 said:


> Ahhh, but thats what I am getting at and some of what I read in the academic journals. You say you would be kinky anyway BUT do the kinkiness and tattoos go hand in hand? Rhetorical question of course but some would say they might.


No. I didn’t get the tattoos for attention, to enhance how I look or to attract kinky men. I love animals, mine are all animals. I think there’s more a level of free spiritedness to tattoos which could also be linked to promiscuity I guess but for me my choice in tattoos reflects something else.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Not said:


> [
> 
> 
> No. I didn’t get the tattoos for attention, to enhance how I look or to attract kinky men. I love animals, mine are all animals. I think there’s more a level of free spiritedness to tattoos which could also be linked to promiscuity I guess but for me my choice in tattoos reflects something else.


No I didn't mean that. I meant your mindset for getting them. Look how some people in this post have had a complete negative reaction to tatts and those that have them. Yet as someone who enjoys a bit of "kink" maybe thats why you got them even if it wasn't for sexual reasons.

Now Personal above gives another example above against the theory of tatts and sexuality but I'm never sure what he is doing Down Under?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

If anyone might be interested. If you don't care to read the whole article, just read the Abstract and Conclusion.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I have several tattoos. I got 2 when I was in my late teens/early twenties. The rest have been in the past few years, so I went about 25 year without getting any new ones. All of them mean something and the last 3 I designed them myself. All are a tribute to my wife and family. Yes, I have my wife's name tattooed on my body. I figured after 35 years it was pretty safe, lol.

My wife has a few very small ones and she got them later in life too. As far as correlation to sex life? Can't really say. We love sex and have tats, is that enough correlation?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Perhaps it could be that people who are openminded about tattoos are generally more openminded people. They are generally, not politically but generally in life, less conservative. Therefore there is a loose correlation between people who are open to tattoos and people who might be a little more open to sexual experimentation. Thoughts on that statement?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

That was pretty much what I was thinking when I made the post. Not that you could go out and assume a person with tatts was open for sex BUT that they might enjoy sexuality more than those that were not. BUT not saying someone without tatts can't be sexual.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> That was pretty much what I was thinking when I made the post. Not that you could go out and assume a person with tatts was open for sex BUT that they might enjoy sexuality more than those that were not. BUT not saying someone without tatts can't be sexual.


Well wife n I certainly enjoy sex ( with one another) and neither has any body art. We are very conservative, dont want tattoos. But what others do to themselves makes no difference to us


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Is "tattoo" a euphemism for something else?


Little man? 

De plane! De Plane!

Youngsters will have no clue as to what the hell I am talking about! 😂


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Wife and I neither have tats, will not get them. Both have higher sex drives. 

My sister would not get a tat either...
Until

She screwed around on her hubby for 2.5 yrs, broke up with her AP and tried to OD and spent a few days in psych ward. Then she got out and proceeded to get a rose bush tattoo from her knee to top of her ass cheek. 

Nice freaking momento to remind you and hubby of the 2.5 yrs of screwing co-worker and trying to off yourself. Way to freaking go Sis! BinL should have divorced your ass.

Needless to say I no longer have a nice view of big sis. Sitting in a ER waiting room with a man you look up to that is 25 yrs your senior sobbing to you saying "I don't care what she has done, I just want her to be ok"

All the while, she is in the ER room upset she **** in the favorite panties the AP gave her. I would have rather lost her in a freaking car wreck than know my sister is a sorry ass 304.

Sorry...rant over after 24 yrs dealing with convicts and my sister's actions....tattoos leave a bad taste in my mouth. I think some are very artful.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Perhaps it could be that people who are openminded about tattoos are generally more openminded people. They are generally, not politically but generally in life, less conservative. Therefore there is a loose correlation between people who are open to tattoos and people who might be a little more open to sexual experimentation. Thoughts on that statement?


That certainly seems like a plausible theory.


----------



## Rustynuts67 (Dec 11, 2017)

There is a reason there called tramp stamps.


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

gr8ful1 said:


> Years ago I’d say the presence of a tat on a woman would at least say she’s most likely not been brainwashed by religious “sex is bad” indoctrination but these days they’re so trendy a tat could simply mean she’s looking to fit in to a particular crowd.


Ask your self is tattoos cool. If I were president how would I feel is people saw my wife's tattoos 
With a backless dress, arm less dress. What A mess. Clean anywhere a tattoo on a woman should be unseem places only in bikini places.
Tattoos on a woman I'd piggy


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Just as a follow up to my original post...I sure see a lot of amateur porn with folks who have tatts (watching some tonight as a matter of fact). I am thinking about getting a few of my own to try to boost my sex life. LOL


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> Maybe the rebels now are those who go against the flow and dont get them😳


I was somewhat tempted when Batman got his, and it is done well artistically (and I like it), but he had a definite vision and meaningful design in mind for himself. Whereas mine would have been more of a passing concept and I wasn't convinced about committing to it. Heck, I couldn’t even commit to getting a second ear-piercing when a guy I was dating suggested we get one together; intended as a romantic thing. I backed out. Some friends have more than one ear piercing and/or many have tattoos. As mentioned, it's a lot more common place now. I’m glad I stuck with just the standard one pair of ear piercings and have no inclination to be inked. I'm either boring, rebellious, or can't commit to certain things. Although to quote the comedian Sebastian Maniscalco, 'You don't put bumper stickers on a Ferrari'.  To each their own.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Do you all remember how the Sunday comics used to come in color in the Sunday paper?
> 
> That's what people with tattoos remind me of - they look like they got wet and then rolled around in the color Sunday comics.




Your analogy is funny. I used to be a remedial massage therapist; that is to say, I've seen many bodies and many tattoos on said bodies. One male client in particular had LOTS of tattoos and it was very much like following a graphic novel. From outward appearance (at least back then), I think others could have perceived him as being potentially 'rough' yet he was among one of my politest clients. Rusty memory, but I do recall when a woman (another regular) was scheduled after him one day and looked a bit taken aback that he was there; sipping on his peppermint tea before heading off. He seemed more introverted and shy, didn't drink and party or any kind of stereotype that may be conjured based on his appearance and the industry he worked in (all above-board, physically demanding work). Instead, he valued regular massages to ease muscular tension and relax. Anyway, yes, was like following a comic or graphic novel while simultaneously working on his muscles.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> Your analogy is funny. I used to be a remedial massage therapist; that is to say, I've seen many bodies and many tattoos on said bodies. One male client in particular had LOTS of tattoos and it was very much like following a graphic novel. From outward appearance (at least back then), I think others could have perceived him as being potentially 'rough' yet he was among one of my politest clients. Rusty memory, but I do recall when a woman (another regular) was scheduled after him one day and looked a bit taken aback that he was there; sipping on his peppermint tea before heading off. *He seemed more introverted and shy*, didn't drink and party or any kind of stereotype that may be conjured based on his appearance and the industry he worked in (all above-board, physically demanding work). Instead, he valued regular massages to ease muscular tension and relax. Anyway, yes, was like following a comic or graphic novel while simultaneously working on his muscles.


I have an old friend like that. He was never the kind of guy that was good at talking to women, so he got into tattoos as an icebreaker because it always made women talk to him.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’ve got a tat on my arm and I’ve never found my wife grinding her vagina on it……but there is always hope !!!


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Just as a follow up to my original post...I sure see a lot of amateur porn with folks who have tatts (watching some tonight as a matter of fact). I am thinking about getting a few of my own to try to boost my sex life. LOL


If they’re under a certain age it’s merely a coincidence. I’d say the majority of people under a certain age these days has at least one, if not quite a few.I work with several women (probably 10) who are in the 20s and every single one of them has multiple tattoos, with some having quite a lot.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> If they’re under a certain age it’s merely a coincidence. I’d say the majority of people under a certain age these days has at least one, if not quite a few.I work with several women (probably 10) who are in the 20s and every single one of them has multiple tattoos, with some having quite a lot.


In contrast, I see many older women (50+) who are getting them as many you see are new. Lots of feet and shoulder ones. I wonder if it betters their sex life?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> In contrast, I see many older women (50+) who are getting them as many you see are new. Lots of feet and shoulder ones. I wonder if it betters their sex life?


I think it’s mostly because at this point, we don’t have to seek the approval of others and if we want to do something exciting or adventurous, that is our choice. Younger women are more likely to be concerned about the impressions of other people, but once you’re past that age of viability you can do what you want and if people don’t like it they can stuff it in a sock. 😉😂


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> In contrast, I see many older women (50+) who are getting them as many you see are new. Lots of feet and shoulder ones. I wonder if it betters their sex life?


Seems like the younger crowd is doing it just to fit in with everyone else. The older crowd is doing it in the hopes of still looking cool 😂..... I think it's more of a head turner to see a younger woman without any tattoos. So many people have them now it's yeah yeah yeah you have tattoos, so what?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Many tattoos say to me,* I am insecure*.

Or, I am a needy *braggart*, 

See, I *belong*, too.

That said, I have no qualms with them inked on others.
Be tolerant of others and their harmless quirks.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

BruceBanner said:


> *Correlation* with crime, promiscuity, and impulsive behavior in general since tattoos are usually gotten with little foresight. In other words they are a red flag.


 Not so much, nowadays.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If I were ever to get one, it would be of a _HUGE FISH._

The *one* that did not get away!!


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

For my 40-something wife, she got a shoulder one in her 20’s and then an ankle one that was supposed to be the start of a charm bracelet a few years ago. 

The ankle one was part of a girls night out to cheer up a friend. One friend started getting them and then they all did. And ALL of them except one are menopausal or have no real interest in sex. My wife has some interest but it’s fading. I love her legs and then she ruined it with a “beaded bracelet”

I’m not a tattoo fan and think they’re tacky. I recently saw a lady with each kids name over her knees… why? For me it’s like getting a Tesla or a Ferrari and putting a bunch of bumper stickers all over it. Ruins the aesthetics. Huge turnoff. I prefer natural. There are gonna be a lot of 50+ women with sagging arms that are all black.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

aaarghdub said:


> There are gonna be a lot of 50+ women with sagging arms that are all black.


Well if their arms are sagging it really doesn’t matter if they have tattoos or not. No man finds them attractive any more so what’s the difference.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Well if their arms are sagging it really doesn’t matter if they have tattoos or not. No man finds them attractive any more so what’s the difference.


As a friend of mine once said, nobody is going to look at us when we're 80 and say "Damn, she'd be sooooo hot if it wasn't for those tattoos!"


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Seems like the younger crowd is doing it just to fit in with everyone else. The older crowd is doing it in the hopes of still looking cool 😂..... I think it's more of a head turner to see a younger woman without any tattoos. So many people have them now it's yeah yeah yeah you have tattoos, so what?


It’s an expression of my individuality, everyone’s doing it…


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> I’ve got a tat on my arm and I’ve never found my wife grinding her vagina on it……but there is always hope !!!


Is it the Rolling Stones tongue album cover, or is it road runner. Two different results might be expected. 🤣


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

No. They have no correlation


----------



## Tabbygirl23 (7 mo ago)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So just some Saturday morning thinking but...do you think there is a correlation between if a person has any tattoos and their interest in sex and their sexuality?
> 
> Of course not asking for any personal info but just your thoughts or experience.


There are a lot of tattoos you can get that represent your sexuality or views in sex. Tattoos aren’t taboo anymore, it’s common these days. it’s just another form of body modification like piercings which can mean something or absolutely nothing. Tattoos are like haircuts to some people. Lol.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

aaarghdub said:


> For my 40-something wife, she got a shoulder one in her 20’s and then an ankle one that was supposed to be the start of a charm bracelet a few years ago.
> 
> The ankle one was part of a girls night out to cheer up a friend. One friend started getting them and then they all did. And ALL of them except one are menopausal or have no real interest in sex. My wife has some interest but it’s fading. I love her legs and then she ruined it with a “beaded bracelet”
> 
> I’m not a tattoo fan and think they’re tacky. I recently saw a lady with each kids name over her knees… why? For me it’s like getting a Tesla or a Ferrari and putting a bunch of bumper stickers all over it. Ruins the aesthetics. Huge turnoff. I prefer natural. There are gonna be a lot of 50+ women with sagging arms that are all black.


Why black arms??????

I know a fair amount of men and women with tasteful, beautiful colored tattoos. 

I might get a very small pink lotus if I weren't afraid I'd be allergic to the tattoo ink.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

People are funny...

Some say, "why put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari"? (take a look in the mirror, pal, you look like a beat up 88 Cavalier)

Then they say, "people only do it, because that's what everyone else does"....(all while they are wearing the same clothes and driving the same car as every other idiot on the street)..


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So just some Saturday morning thinking but...do you think there is a correlation between if a person has any tattoos and their interest in sex and their sexuality?
> 
> Of course not asking for any personal info but just your thoughts or experience.


I would say it depends. A tattoo can be anything any where. 

If its purpose is to draw attention, then the person is a bit of an exhibitionist. That would indicate they like to be the center of attention and may be easier to manipulate in certain ways. If you are rich or flashy you can provide them a stage to perform on in exchange for what you want in a relationship. So I don't think that it indicates their sex drive, but it may indicate an emotional need.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

hamadryad said:


> People are funny...
> 
> Some say, "why put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari"? (take a look in the mirror, pal, you look like a beat up 88 Cavalier


😆


----------

